# "John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian" available online



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2014)

With the author's blessing, Woody Lauer's _John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian _which appeared in the 2007 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian journal has been made available in PDF at the CPJ website. From the editor's intro: "Perhaps the most interesting and significant article is Stewart Lauer’s “John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian.” This article departs from the tenor of the scholarship from the last several decades which presents Calvin as a practical Sabbatarian only, and makes the case for finding more harmony in Calvin’s practice and theology regarding the fourth commandment and observance of the Lord’s day. Mr. Lauer advances a good case, and has taken the literature on "Calvin and the Sabbath" in a good direction."​*The Confessional Presbyterian 3 (2007) 3–14, 302. **John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian: A Reconsideration of Calvin’s View of Two Key Sabbath-Issues, by Stewart E. Lauer. *John Calvin, the Nascent Sabbatarian: A Reconsideration of Calvin


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed Lauer tearing apart Richard Gaffin's interpretation of Calvin on Gen. 1-2.


----------

